# Itchy Lump on Nose



## Cali249 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello, 

My 7 month old German Shepard is always rubbing her nose with her paw and it seems to be forming a lump. It has been going on for about 2 weeks now. I can't tell if it is because of all her rubbing but it seems to be getting bigger. Any suggestions?

Note: She has previously (about a month ago) had a benign Histiocytomas on her hind quarter that is getting better. It did not look anything like this.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Still worth a visit to the vet. Hopefully it's dermatitis, but you should have it checked to be sure.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Needs to be examined by a vet. Could be nothing BUT it could be...................... the list can be very long. Ringworm, mange, allergies hard to tell by a photo.


----------



## Cali249 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you guys for responding! We took Bella to the vet yesterday and it turns out she has localized demodex (demodicosis) mites. She is now on steroids and a topical cream. Unfortunately we have her on trifexis (heart worm, flea and worm) medicine which would have a reaction with the medicine that would get rid of the mites so we have to wait 45 days to go on it. At least we know what it is now


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm glad to hear it's nothing too serious. Geez, the 45 day wait would drive me nuts. Good luck, and thanks for updating.


----------

